# GTR Wanted



## beemarman (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

Just sold my M6 and I think it's time I sample a GTR.

I have £45k to spent and for that I want

2013 upwards
preferably white
35k miles max
All the service work completed.
Only really interested in an un-modified version. 

Let me know what you have please. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet is to make a list of the car sites and forums and check them daily, twice a day if possible.

If I remember correctly there was a nice low mileage white one for sale on here. Do a quick search and it should show up.

Good luck


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I think you'll struggle to find what your looking for at that budget, I'd say more £47-48k for a decent car. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## beemarman (May 21, 2011)

Can only spend what I have, and I'm in rush to buy.

Plenty on eBay and autotrader, but most have been modified.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Email message sent re a friends car that is within your budget and fits most of the criteria apart from the colour.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

45k for a 2013 dreamland


----------



## beemarman (May 21, 2011)

dtox said:


> 45k for a 2013 dreamland


Why do you say that?

Might have picked up a 2014 22k miles, 2 previous for £46k

The car was advertised for £50k. It's a buyers market my man.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

A friend has a very well cared for example for around that figure. It's grey and has c. 50k miles but this was put on by the original owner and only covered low miles in recent years.


This one here. Worth a look at your budget figure, if the mileage is acceptable, noting you advised 35k

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/562713-2013-my13-gtr35-recaro-edition-litchfield-stage-1-dmg.html


----------

